# A que se dedica un ingeniero en Electronica?



## shadowspider (Feb 21, 2006)

Hola espero tengan buen día.
escribo para ver si alguien pudiera ayudarme con un par de dudas q tengo en cuanto ha electrónica.
Miren pues tengo este problemilla.
yo estuve estudiando en un bachillerato con especialidad en electrónica y me agradan unas partes de la electrónica, pero en otras se me hace aburrida como en eso de análisis de transistores mosfet y mallas esas cosas y pues también q no se que hace un ingeniero electrónico en su trabajo diario. No se cual seria mi futuro alli. se oye muy interesante eso de electrónica en comunicaciones y pues estoy en segundo semestre de ingeniería electrónica.
también me apasionan mucho las computadoras y creo que estoy  un poquito más avanzado en ese campo ya que conozco a algunos ingenieros en sistemas y he experimentado mucho por mi cuenta y pues más o menos se q haria alli como ellos , pero a ningún ingeniero en electrónica, estaba queriendo ver lo de un cambio de carrera tal vez a sistemas computacionales (tampoco me gusta mucho programación).
Pero mi problema es q estoy confundido y no se que hacer.
si alguien me pudiera orientar un poquito o dar un consejo se los agradeceria.
contarme como es el mundo de un ingeniero Electrónico =

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 7, 2006)

En Argentina el futuro de un Ingeniero Eléctrónico es negro.
Con suerte entras como jefe a una fábrica nacional de UPS (CMOS) o alarmas (X28), impartis órdenes, pones el gancho y te rascas a 2 manos.
Con menos suerte te quedas como profesor de la facultad a enseñar lo que aprendiste.
Sin suerte manejas un taxi.
Con algo de plata te pones una casa de reparación de electrodomésticos o venta de componentes electrónicos.
Si paralelamente estudias inglés y/o alemán te podes exportar al mundo.

La vida es muy tranquila y solitaria 10 a 12 horas diarias frente a un ordenador, no hay stress, no hay plazos límites, si algo sale mal se justifica reemplazar por algo mas caro o por ahí comercialmente es mejor que se queme inmediatamente despues que venció la garantía, siempre esta todo bien.
Eventualmente sale una regulación nueva y hay que verificar absolutamente todo para ver si cumple o no, lo que implica leer, tomar mediciones y hacer cálculos complejos para finalmente poner el gancho.
No vas a ser millonario ni famoso y dificilmente vayas preso por algún gancho que pusiste sin verificar.

Si en tu zona no estas viendo una salida laboral, es muy probable que no haya. Si estas cerca de la facultad, ser profesor te acerca a otras oportunidades y podes especializarte en la materia que mas te gusta.


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Mar 8, 2006)

JAJAJA, no es demasiado halagador el futuro de un Ing en electrónica.

PD: igual yo voya seguir eso, prefiero ganar menos pero estudiar lo que me gusta que estudiar cualquier cosa y vivir amargado el resto de mi vida.


----------



## ALFREDOrcc (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola no te desanimes todo es cuestión de que te guste lo que haces para que puedas sobresalir y encontrarle el lado bueno, yo soy ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica. la empresa donde trabajo me ha colocado en dos areas distintas (las comunicaciones y la electrónica) y como me gusta, ahorita me gusta el area en la que estoy (lab. electrónico) soy el jefe pero no solo estoy atenido a ordenar y supervisar al personal sino que tambien busco cosas nuevas que hacer para rediseñar o diseñar en beneficio de la industria en la que trabajo asi como yo hay otros Ing. de la misma especialidad que han diseñado cosas muy interesantes.
Recuerda todo es cuestión de que te guste lo que haces por que si no vivirás frustrado toda la vida y terminarás haciendo algo totalmente diferente a lo que estudiaste.


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 4, 2006)

holas

yo soy ing. de sistemas, me estoy especializando en inteligencia artificial
amigo, si no te gusta la programacion mejor no te cambies de carrera, cuando estuve en la universidad vi muchos casos de estudiantes de ing. electronica cambiarse a ing. de sistemas y al final el 90% se cambio a otra carrera, te tiene q gustar programar (y la forma de resolver los problemas de un ing. de sistemas) para poder estar dias completos programando, la programacion lo es todo en esta carrera
suerte


----------



## adrielromo (Feb 14, 2007)

NO SE QUE PERSPECTIVA TENGAS HACERCA DE LO QUE ES SER UN INGENIERO, PERO PARA MI Y PARA MUCHOS OTRO S QUE CONOSCO, ES ALGO DONDE APRENDES DE TODO.
POR EJEMPLO SABES TODAS LAS MATEMATICAS Y APARTE LAS APLICAS, BUENO ALMENOS AQUI EN MEXICO ASI ES COMO LO VEMOS.
POR OTRA PARTE TIENES UN RANGO MUY AMPLIO DONDE EMPLEARTE COMO ES COMUNICACIONES, CONTROL, AUTOMATIZACION, ROBOTICA, INSTRUMENTACION, MECATRONICA, BIOMEDICA Y MUCHAS OTRAS. NO HAY POR QUE LIMITARTE PONIENDO UN TALLER DE REPARACION (ESO ES PARA LOS TECNICOS, QUE REPAREN LO QUE HACEMOS)  SI TIENES BUENOS MENTORES CONSEGUIR EL CONOCIMIENTO ES COSA FACIL Y HECHARLE GANAS A LAS MATES SOLO ES TATAR DE HACER FACIL LO DIFICIL. Y EN TODAS PARTES SE NECESITA.


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 16, 2007)

Segun mi profesor de bachillerato el año pasado, en españa el paro de los ingenieros electronicos y el 5% (en españa). Pero lo mas importante es que te guste lo que estudias.
A mi no me preocupa el trabajo cuando acabe la carrera, lo unico que quiero es aprender porque me apasiona.

Por trabajos tienes lo que tu kieras, desde hacer instalaciones electricas de aire acondicionado en hoteles, atender a las maquinas sofisticadas de una cooperativa de aceite etc... hasta irte a la nasa a diseñar circuitos jeje


----------



## ZequeZ (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo pienso seguir eso es lo que me gusta, ademas si estudias ingles te vas a estados unidos y si sos bueno te llenas e guita en eeuu jjaj, ademas podes inventar cosas servibles para la humanidad =P o sacar tu propia linea de autos  control remoto jajaja, ademas, tnes q seguir lo q te gusta, si no lo haces, y seguis algo q no te gusta despues vas a ser un infeliz durante toda tu vida arrepentido de haber hecho lo que no te gustaba por conveniencia economica jajaj ^^, suerte men!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 18, 2007)

UFFFF !! QUE COMENTARIOS tan de bajo perfil !

Yo soy ingeniero Electronico y me va bien !, he viajado por el mundo, he montado en helicoptero las veces que quiera, he conseguido mis cosas de ello.

Muchos veces la gente cree que el milagro del internet, esporque hecharon semillas de redes en la tierra y se sembraron solitas y se conectaron solitas.

Los telefonos celulares, tambien seguramente se interconectaron y que sobretodo los tecnicos fueron los que diseñaron la redes y los protocolos de comunicacion.

La telemetria de plataformas petroleras, los datos llegan solos y se hicieron solitos.

SEÑORES NO !! detras de infinidad de cosas que usamos diariamente estamos los ingenieros electronicos. PUES EN JAPON, por ejemplo no se dan los arboles que le cuelguen como frutos en las ramas los televisiores de plasma, y demas.

Eso viene del diseño , investigacion y desarrollo de esos ingenieros electronicos.

Yo he trabajdo en empresas del sector petrolero, y creanme que ese trabajo no era para un tecnico precisamente ((sin demeritar a los tecnicos )), tampoco era para sentarme y mandar ! simplemente.

Ahora hago desarrollos de tarjetas electronicas y equipos, que en mi pais se importan a altisimos costos, precios altos, solo que ahora los podemos fabricar aqui.

ESO ES INGENIERIA ELECTRONICA !

GRACIAS.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 19, 2007)

Elchavo. Que prepotencia tiene tu cometario. 
Por estos lares la diferencia de un ingeniero a cualquier otra persona es la firma. La firma tiene más responsabilidad. De todos es sabido que el mismo título tiene una nota media de 5 que una de 8. La diferencia es abismal. 
El titulado (ya sea técnico o ingeniero) trabaja, en la mayoría de casos, en empresas grandes en la cual se le asignan tareas. Si subimos algún escalón más, nos daremos cuenta que en ellas hay empleados y por cada cantidad de los mismos hay unos técnicos y, como no, ingenieros. Dependiendo del volumen de la empresa, el estado obliga a contratar a los mismos. Lo mismo da un titulado de media 5 o media 8, sólo sirve para rellenar y si sale algún provecho pues mejor. Si el titulado es bueno no tarda en "volar libre".
Ahora se entiende mejor la expresión "tocarse los huevos" en una empresa. Cobras por que la empresa está obligada a tener titulados contratados. 

Y una cosa para todo el mundo: NO POR COMETER MÁS O MENOS FALTAS ORTOGRÁFICAS UNO ES MEJOR O PEOR. 
Uno tiene que demostrar que vale. 

Saludos
Bactering


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 28, 2007)

Leyendo los comentarios y en especial los de mi paisano el chavo quiero comentar:

La electronica es una pasión que se debe llevar en la sangre, por que si estudias para hacer dinero y tener un trabajo por el resto de tu vida, es mejor que cambies de profesion por que te vas a amargar, yo estoy terminando mi carrera, voy en 8 semestre y creeme que hasta el momento querido amigo chavo yo tambien he montado en helicoptero, he estado en varios paises y he trabajado en petroleras y lo he logrado no por el hecho de ser ingeniero, sino por el hecho de amar esta profesion, que aunque uno no sea ingeniero, (en mi caso primero fui tecnico), ser un hobbista o un simple aficionado si tienes pasion por esta profesion vas a ser un excelente profesional, y vas a estar al nivel de muchos ingenieros en el mundo.

"Ama lo que haces".

Saludos a mis hermanos del foro de electronica.


----------



## piltrafa (May 4, 2007)

la verdad es que si estas en argentina un ingeniero electrónico tiene las de perder, entiendo que es una profesión muy amplificadora y de los tiempo que corren, pero tenes que pensar en que tipo de vida queres llevar, no conozco muchos ing. elec. Independientes, trabajan para otros y para que otros hagan millones con sus ideas y productos. en fin, si eso les gusta? aclaro que no soy ingeniero electrónico. pero no me gusta trabajar en relación de dependencia. quizas puedas ser un asesor o tener tu propia empresa pero ya no serías ingeniero electrónico, serías gerente de tus propios problemas. que también tiene su riesgo y sus frutos. 

el mundo es de los que hacen.
y si te gusta, tanto mejor.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 4, 2007)

Hola, yo soy un aficionado a la electrónica, me vuelve loco y es mi forma de relajarme, en el tiempo libre me pongo a hacer algún circuito siempre.
Hice un colegio técnico en electrónica y tuve un profesor que es un grande, sabe un montón pero trabaja de jefe de mantenimiento en un hospital, no creo que gane más de $2500.
Yo, al principio pensaba estudiar ingeniería electrónica pero después me puse a pensar en el futuro y la verdad es que te moris de hambre, (en Argentina).
En mi caso prefiero tener un buen nivel económico de vida en lugar de estudiar algo que me guste que después no me sirve para nada.
Estuve revisando las ingenierías y al final la que me convenció fue ingenieria industrial, conseguís trabajo si o si y podés llegar alto en una empresa y ganar buenos sueldos.
En la facultad hicieron una exposición de todas las carreras y hablé con electrónicos e industriales: los electrónicos trabajan todos en mantenimiento, en un garage montando circuitos o reparando TV; los industriales son todos gerentes, administradores, supervisores generales, etc. de grandes empresas como Petrobras, Volks Wagen, Philips, Toshiba, toda empresa necesita de sus ingenieros industriales que son una versión mejorada de los administradores de empresa.

Esta fue mi desición, espero que le sirva a alguien.


----------



## Ryuuzuke_Uni (Jun 19, 2008)

INGENIERIO ELECTRÓNICO


El Perfil Profesional del Ingeniero Electrónico expresa las características relevantes de la Nueva Currícula y Programa de Estudios elaborado acorde con las necesidades del País en la actualidad, elmismoque responde al modelo integralque se fundamenta en el desarrollo de la persona (PERFIL PERSONAL), en la solidez de los conocimientos técnicos y científicos (PERFIL DE CONOCIMIENTO) y en las necesidades de ingeniería que requiere el País (PERFIL OCUPACIONAL).

El Ingeniero Electrónico está altamente capacitado en el campo de la automatización, control e instrumentación de sistemas industriales de producción; el desarrollo en los sistemas de lainformática y sus diversas aplicaciones de teleproceso, centro de computo, control automático computarizado, procesamiento de señales, etc.


Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería
Universidad de Emprendedores
Dirección: Av. Túpac Amaru 210 Rimac
/ Lima 25 – Perú
PLAN DE ESTUDIOS DE INGENIERÍA ELECTRÓNICA
PRIMER AÑO
PRIMER CICLO SEGUNDO CICLO
· Dibujo Técnico
 · Geometría Descriptiva
· Física I
 · Economía General
· Introducción a las Ciencias Sociales 
· Física II
· Matemáticas I
 · Matemáticas II
· Matemáticas Básicas I
 · Matemáticas Básicas II
· Química General
SEGUNDO AÑO
TERCER CICLO CUARTO CICLO
· Constitución y Derechos Humanos 
· Análisis de Circuitos Eléctricos I
· Mecánica de Sólidos 
· Práct. de Introducción al Diseño
Eléctrico
· Física III 
· Introducción al Diseño Eléctrico
· Matemáticas III 
· Int. a la Física del Estado Sólido
· Estadística y Probabilidades 
· Matemáticas IV
· Programación Digital I
·
TERCER AÑO
QUINTO CICLO SEXTO CICLO
· Análisis de Circuitos Eléctricos II 
· Maquinas Eléctricas
· Laboratorio de Circuitos Eléctricos I
 · Circuitos Electrónicos I
· Dispositivos Electrónicos 
· Laboratorio de Electrónica I
· Teoría de Campos Electromagnéticos
 · Propagación y Radiac. Electromagn.
· Dinámica de Fluidos I
 · Métodos Numéricos
· Matemáticas V
CUARTO AÑO
SEPTIMO CICLO OCTAVO CICLO
· Laboratorio de Máquinas Eléctricas
·
· Circuitos Electrónicos III
Circuitos Electrónicos II 
· Laboratorio de Electrónica III
· Laboratorio de Electrónica II
 · Telecomunicaciones II
· Telecomunicaciones I 
· Propagación y Radiación
Electromagnética II
· Líneas de Transmisión 
· Control II
· Control I
· Sistemas Digitales I
QUINTO AÑO
NOVENO CICLO DECIMO CICLO
· Circuitos Electrónicos IV 
· Legislación Industrial, Laboral y Trib.
· Laboratorio de Electrónica IV
 · Electrónica Industrial
· Laboratorio de Control

Resumen: a) Créditos de cursos obligatorios = 168
b) Créditos de cursos electivos = 37
_______________________________
Nº Total de créditos = 205

Su formación se complementa através de programas permanentes de prácticas pre profesionales y visitas técnicas guiadas en las principales empresas de servicio y de producción, las instituciones del sector público y privado.

La formación del Ingeniero Electrónico se fundamenta en la sólida preparación en las disciplinas de humanidades, ciencias físicas y matemáticas, comunicación electrónica, circuitos electrónicos, sistemas digitales y microprocesadores, control automático y otras disciplinas propias de la especialidad.




scientia at labor


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2008)

francisco : por que no te lei hace 20 años.

ryuuzuke : esta buenisimo lo tuyo, pero el asunto es que haces en la vida real luego de que te comiste todo eso  que pusiste.......francisco lo puso de diez.

saludos


----------



## Ryuuzuke_Uni (Jun 19, 2008)

tienes mucha razon, como decimos aqui  " el papel soporta todo" jajaja, no me quites la ilucion quiero creer que al terminar mi carrera encontrare chamba


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2008)

Blackknightr89 dijo:
			
		

> JAJAJA, no es demasiado halagador el futuro de un Ing en electrónica.
> 
> PD: igual yo voya seguir eso, prefiero ganar menos pero estudiar lo que me gusta que estudiar cualquier cosa y vivir amargado el resto de mi vida.



piiiippppppp !
error
eso no te garantiza no vivir amargado 

te aseguro que es mejor lo que dijo francisco:
trabajas vendiendo pochoclos 6 horas y haces buena $$$$ luego en tu casa como hooby haces electronica y feliz la disfrutas.

la otra es tener que vivir de la electronica y no poder, terminas amargado y odiando a tu viejo amor......que te queda ?

para empezar  HAY QUE ANALIZAR y el analisis no empieza cuando el profe les da una tarea.
mas que preguntarse que me gusta ?
hay que preguntarse ¿ como me gustaria vivir''?

es bueno lo que se plantea quien inicio este tema y tambien me parece muy inteligente lo que analizo francisco .....en frio hay que analizar.

maradona tuvo mucha suerte y no por verlo a el vamos a dejar todo y ponernos a pegarle a una pelota.
como bien han dicho hay taxistas y profesores ingenieros, cada quien debe ser SINCERO  con las posibilidades de su entorno y de su personalidad.
y en funcion de eso proyectarse no para ser una piezita mas de esta sociedad moderna sino que para ser felices.........y eso no es facil..


saludos


----------



## Ryuuzuke_Uni (Jun 19, 2008)

muy cierto, muchos cientificos han trabajo en sus proyectos sin el mas minimo interes, sin apoyo, sin ser gente de mucha capacidad adquisitiva, al igual que tu pienso que es interesante y muy exitante aprender a diario en esta ciencia llamada electronica, recordemos el principio de todo electronico amateur  "desarmando electrdomesticos" se que muchos tiene aun ese mismo sentimiento que le recorre a uno por priemra vez cuando por curiosidad intenta explicarse como funciona cierto aparato. 

creo que todos los que son amantes d esta ciencia, lo hacen por el simple hecho de aprender, de experimentar, de diseñar, crear, eso es lo que nos motiva a estudiar, a trabajar en esto.


----------



## jose_chi (Jul 14, 2008)

hola yo recien estoy acabando como tecnico en electricidad y electronica industrial, jaja es largo el nmbreno? bueno el caso es que a veces me siento un poco frustrado porque  en la escuela arme varios circuitos de control electronico he hice muchos proyectos, conozco muchos componentes, el problema es que a veces me piden que repare una tele o un equipo de sonido y cuando les digo a las personas que no lo se reparar, me dicen ¿pues que no estudiaste electronica? eso la neta me baja el autoestima y ya no digo mas. eso que la carrera es como la mitad de una ingenieria de tal manera que cuando acabe puedo revalidar materias para estudiar ing. electromecanica o electronica pero me siento un poco confundido cuando me pasan situaciones como estas de reparar tvs o esas cosas. digo y si termino siendo un ing. mediocre. orientenme porque me siento perdido
gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Como en todas las cosas de la vida, estan los buenos, los mediocres, y los malos.

   Si sos de los buenos, seguramente fuiste un excelente estudiante, y en la ingenieria eso se ve con echos, y tu nombre desde ese momento ya no pasa desapercivido. A un tipo sobresaliente lo buscan, y no para andar tomando medidas, cualquier empresa que desarrolla algo, o copia y mejora sabe que el alma de la empresa es el "Ingeniero Estrella". "LA VIDA ES BELLA"

Como docente : Vas a ser el mejor, y una cosa lleva a la otra.

Si laburas por tu cuenta: vas a ser el mejor, y na cosa lleva a la otra.


  Si sos mediocre, y te vas a ubicar en alguna empresa, vas a laburar poco, tener poca responsabilidad, sera mantenimiento, o produccion, pero seguramente con un perfil bajo. "No tendras de que quejarte."

Como docente: y podes clavar un parde horas en la facu, para ganar unos mangos mas, seguramente no es tu laburo principal.


  Ahora si sos de los malos, promedio de 4,5 y esta mas complicado, con suerte te acomodas en una empresa y ahi moris.

Como docente, no vas a ganar siquiera el concurso para entrar. 
Terminaras dando capasitacion  de PLC, electricidad industrial, etc. para algunas fabricas.

Laburando por tu cuenta: Vas a tener un service de algo, con uno o dos empleados. Como podes firmar , capas enganchas algun currito con el gobierno.   

En fin si Pensas ser el "Mejor" en lo que haces quedate tranquilo que todo viene solo.

Pero sino, la cosa esta dura, son muchos pechando por lo mismo, pero tenes un titulo y todo depende de tus capasidades y contactos para hubicarte, es como en todo.

bue pero tenes que tener en claro algo "NO TODOS PUEDEN SER CASIQUES" como decian arriba. Saludos

PD: personalmente descarto la posibilidad del Exterior, prefiero pelear en mi tierra  que conoscao las reglas y a los jugadores.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2008)

jose_chi dijo:
			
		

> hola yo recien estoy acabando como tecnico en electricidad y electronica industrial, jaja es largo el nmbreno? bueno el caso es que a veces me siento un poco frustrado porque  en la escuela arme varios circuitos de control electronico he hice muchos proyectos, conozco muchos componentes, el problema es que a veces me piden que repare una tele o un equipo de sonido y cuando les digo a las personas que no lo se reparar, *me dicen ¿pues que no estudiaste electronica?* eso la neta me baja el autoestima y ya no digo mas. eso que la carrera es como la mitad de una ingenieria de tal manera que cuando acabe puedo revalidar materias para estudiar ing. electromecanica o electronica pero me siento un poco confundido cuando me pasan situaciones como estas de reparar tvs o esas cosas. digo y si termino siendo un ing. mediocre. orientenme porque me siento perdido
> gracias



tu autoestima juzgala vos, no dejen que los demas te la juzguen.
preguntale a alguno de eso PELOTUDOS que estudio ?  y a que se dedican ?, es mas preguntales por que carajo te preguntan, si tienen un buen trabajo por que no mandan a reparar ese TV a un service en vez de "manguearte" a vos.
o deciles que si , lo reparas y pasales bien carito, pr que vos sos un profesional, veras que esos que te juzgan asi son UNOS RATITAS que querian que les repares el TV de nada.

ahora, en segundo termino fijate si "tu sueño en la vida" es estar en un tallercito lleno de TVs, videos y "muertos" por el estilo que los clientes no vinieron a retirar, y vos buscando fallas y cambiando repuestos.....ok ? el mundo es mas que eso , y la electronica tambien.
amen que hay muchas areas, tambien muchos cargos y especializaciones en ELECRONICA.

por otro lado , para sentirte frustrado en la vida te aseguro que la misma (la vida) te dara muchas opciones mas ademas de la electronica.ç
olvidate de reparar nada, no te calentes en estudiar tal o cual cosa, vos estas USANDO LA CABEZA, si solo la vas a usar para los NPN y PNP vas muerto.
*aprende que lo que haces es analizar, pensar, y eso lo podras (lo tenes que ) usar siempre y para todo *.

mira, la vida es larga , compleja, buena a veces y muy puta otras, en general si tenes a LA SUERTE de tu lado ya vas con la mitad mas uno a tu favor, sino , tendras que remar, si tenes una buena familia (y eso te incluye a vos ) tambien tenes un buen apoyo, de lso demas (criticones, habladores, aduladores, sabios de parrales , y demas boludos.......ni te guiens, ni los escuches, la gente es *muy guacha *)  ..........eso si ......MIRALOS .
por que con la lengua todos son superman, y con los hechos son unos pobres humanos  . 

no esperes encontrar la isla del tesoro, disfruta el viaje y razona.

como dije usa lo que estuviste entenando en la escuela :
la cabeza.

el analisis que puso el colega ya dije que me parecio muy bueno y realista , tomate un tiempito, mira a tu alrededor, analiza , analiza para tu futuro, mira a quienes estan ya donde vos queres, fijate si queres de verdad estar alli.

un saludo


----------



## jose_chi (Jul 17, 2008)

hola gracias por tus comentrarios amigo. mira actualmente yo estoy por terminar la carrera como tecnico superior universitario en electricidad y electronica. bueno el caso es que estoy haciendo mis practicas en una empresa que se dedica al servicio a los aires acondicionados, en toda la ciudad. 
sabes yo crei que iba a gustarme pero no se que me pasa, el jefe esta a gusto con mi trabajo y quiere contratarme pero no estoy seguro de aceptar,le dije que lo pensare, siento que si acepto estaria haciendo a un lado muchas cosas que aprendi en la escuela, como los plcs, microcontroladores, arrancadores, enbobinar motores,electronica. 
ya le comente yme dice que puedo trabajar con el reparando las tarjetas electronicas de los equipos y de hecho eso he estado haciendo en ocasiones. pero la mayor parte del tiempo me la paso ayudando alos tecnicos a dar mantenimiento a los equipos( el tecnico desarma el equipo y yo lavo las piezas, a veces todo el dia y me aburro) en ocasiones ayudo a instalar equipos. me gusta mas cuando hay falla a causa de una tarjeta (como conozco los dispositivos de la tarjeta aunque no sea reparador le busco la falla) porque me mandan a repararlas pero eso se da muy poco aqui en esta chamba, una vez al mes cuando mucho y eso la verdad no me tiene muy satisfecho. 
otra cosa es que la empresa esta empezando y no hay unhorario fijo de comida y tampoco prestaciones de ley. tambioen el pago no es muy bueno que digamos $800 a la semana. laverdad mi jefe es buena onda y no se como decirle que talvez no acepte el trabajo.

quisiera saber tu opinion o la opinion de los que entran al foro
gracias. saludos desde merida yucatan


----------



## jose_chi (Jul 17, 2008)

la verdad gracias por sus comentarios, que buena onda de estos foros encontrar a gente que esta en el mismo canal jeje. ah y lo de imagen de superman no es porque me sienta muy chingoncito, es solo que desde niño superman es mi heroe favorito. 
hasta luego. saludos


----------



## ElVale (Jul 18, 2008)

La ingenieria electrónica tiene básicamente las siguientes ramas: Control automatizado, Telecomunicaciones y Sistemas Digitales, también está Bioingenieria e incluso Informática y sistemas. Las posibilidades son infinitas si piensas en grande, si piensas estudiar para quedarte en un empleo estas meando fuera del tiesto. La carrera de ingenieria electrónica se vuelve interesante es despues del 7º semestre, los primeros son cansones pero si sobrevives es gratificante despues.

Y es que la ingenieria electrónica no es para conformistas, es para gente creativa y emprendedora.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2008)

ElVale dijo:
			
		

> Y es que la ingenieria electrónica no es para conformistas, es para gente creativa y emprendedora.



por desgracia el mundo muchas veces SI ES para conformistas.

les contar unahistoria que cada quien , mas que nada jovenes que estan en epoc ade decidir sacaran sus conclusiones, es una historia NO ficticia, muy real .

un pescado esta haciendo la secundaria y en tercer año como tiene buenas notas puede elegir carrera. , la eleccion es para los 3 años superiores .....sera tecnico en electronica o electrico ?
la electronica es mas fascinante, siempre le gusto a este pescado y es la carrera mas compleja, todos quieren ir a electronica.
en electrica quedan lso pescados de peor nota.

ya de grande termina trabajando mas que nada en electricidad, mantenimiento, a pesar de que insiste y siempre tiene el pertinax bajo el brazo y se sugue falopeando con el estaño y la resina, siempre hay bollitos de papel en el suelo con alguna idea de electronica.....pero no se miente:
vive y da de comer a su familia de la electricidad.
simplemente por que es lo mas comun, es asi, nadie quiere en su casa automatizar NADA y TV color y audio no le gusta.

resulta que un tecnico electrico tiene una buena matricula , "electricista matriculado" podes firmar planos , dirigir asuntos, en fin , hacer $$$$$.
Un electronico casi "no tiene incumbencias", asi que si quiere ser "electricista matriculado " tiene que estudiar de nuevo.
unque no lo comprenda, aunque lo que estudie yo (o ese pescado) era electricidad tambien.......o acaso la electronica usa gas como fuente de energia ? los electrones se mueven distinto si se enteran que se usan en una placa o en una casa ?
No estudiamos mediciones ? no sabemos efectuar mediciones y analisis mas complejos que los electricos ?
en fin.
*y me entero que si hubiese estudiado electromecanica hasta podria firmar planos de gas ...!!!!!!!!!!!!*

la realidad de este mundo es lo que es, uno casi deberia ser un "analista social y politico " de este mundo o por lo menos del pais en que esta y eso ANTES de tirarse a estudiar.....

no es solo "lo que me gusta" .
para nada, es una mala vision.

ojo, no dejo de remarcar que es importante, no es lo mismo ganar 10 $ haciendo lo que te gusta que ganar 10 $ encima haciendo algo a disgusto.

es mas complejo, mira el mundo que te rodea y analiza y .......vos veras..

dicen los que saben acerca de la evolucion , de la vida toda que la especie que sobrevive , los individuos que sobreviven son los que mas estan *capacitados al cambio.*.

asi que si queres un consejo:

no te cases con nada, no te enamores de ninguna carrera, no quieras en tu cabeza vivir de nada , toma a la electronica como algo que te gusta si , pero no te pongas en caprichoso de querer que te vaya , no fuerces a decir :
de esto voy a vivir, se mas abierto .
mentalizate que a los 50 años vas a seguir estudiando quizas , tomate cada trabajo como algo pasajero, aprendizaje, mira que hacen lso otros.
mira incluso los puestos que hoy ni miras (humanisticas o lo que sea).
nada en la vida es como queremos, el mundo no se adapta a nosotros.
o nosotros nos adaptamos a el o cagamos.



			
				ElVale dijo:
			
		

> Y es que la ingenieria electrónica no es para conformistas, es para gente creativa y emprendedora.



que es ser emprendedor ?
lso que diseñamos no lo somos , si el que vende o el que monta una industria.
quien es el emprendedor ?.
pepe que  esta 2 años diseñando algo , arma un lote y no lo vende ?
o juan que  luego se lo compra por monedas cuando pepe esta sin un peso para comer ?
juan es el que hace negocio.
pepe es el que esta con una depre de aquellas.

no se confundan, la electronica NO ES TODO. es solo una ciencia o tecnologia que nos permite hacer cosas, nada mas, cosas que otros pueden necesitar y cosas que NADIE puede necesitar , en lo mas minimo.

no se confundan, no es lo mismo :

*creativo y emprendedor en electronica*

que 

*creativo y emprendedor en la vida.* 

un abrazo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Completamente de acuerdo... uno de los mas grandes inventores de nuestra epoca (Edison) ni siquiera tenia carrera... y tiene el record de mas patentes para una sola persona con alrededore de 1100

Muchas veces nos metemos a una carrera por que pensamos que es lo que nos va a sacar adelante... pero la verdad nosotros somos los que tenemos que ingeniarnoslas para poder manipular las cosas a nuestro alrededor y divertirnos en el proceso, pero eso implica aprender no solo electronica, sino tambien matematicas, fisica, quimica, historia y hasta cocina y estadisticas deportivas.... 

De que sirve llegar con un cliente y ser los #1 en electronica si no sabemos como aplicar nuestro circuito en la vida real? si algun quimico llega y nos pide hacer un medidor de mols, ps de entrada primero debo saber que diablos es un mol para poder pensar algo que funcione

y por el contrario no debemos encasillarnos en solo mantenernos en electronica por que en eso desperdiciamos varios años de nuestra vida..... en lo personal si no me esta dando de comer la electronica no tengo ningun problema por meterme de barrendero... pero afortunadamente espero ser lo suficientemente inteligente como para no tener que llegar a ese extremo...


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 18, 2008)

Concuerdo.


Pienso que en la vida hay que ser autodidacta. No conformarse con lo que a uno le enseñan en la U o en el colegio... o que se yo. El sistema está hecho para formar sectores de profesionales más o menos homogéneos. Aprender, investigar cosas por uno mismo marca la diferencia con el resto, no te encasilla dentro de un perfil que pretende tal o cual institución que tengas. Estamos en la era de la información, y en el sistema actual no precisamente triunfa el que tiene más papeles o trabaja más, sino el que tiene buenas ideas... e internet es un paraiso lleno de energía que puede encender tu lámpara.


Hablando de lámparas incandescentes... sólo recordar que Edison no la inventó, sólo la perfeccionó (ya estaba inventada) y la transformadorrmó en negocio. En realidad hizo lo que muchos otros visionarios (como Bill Gates con Windows) hacen: convertir en negocio algo que ya estaba inventado pero que su inventor no supo aprovechar.


----------



## CHANA (Jul 19, 2008)

Espero que mi experiencia personal te pueda orientar...ademas es mi ,segundo mensaje.....
todo depende de uno..de lo k le gusta hacer...la electrónica es especial....es un mundo de oportunidades..
El Ser Ing En Electronica no implica que estes sentado reparando tvs...

Perfil del Estudiante

Títulos


Título Intermedio - TÉCNICO UNIVERSITARIO EN ELECTRÓNICA (4 años)
Título de grado - INGENIERO ELECTRÓNICO (11 semestres)
 Campos de Acción


Este profesional está formado para afrontar con solvencia el planeamiento, Desarrollo, Dirección y Control de Sistemas Electrónicos.

Por su preparación está capacitado para integrar la información proveniente de distintos campos disciplinarios (médicos, biológicos, etc ). Para llevar a cabo un proyecto común. Además asume el liderazgo efectivo en la coordinación técnica y metodológica de los distintos grupos de trabajo.

Genera tecnología y resuelve problemas inéditos en la industria.

Este profesional realiza el estudio, proyecto, dirección, mantenimiento y transformadorrmación de sistemas o partes de sistemas electrónicos. Sistemas de generación, transmisión, control y utilización de señales inteligentes e imágenes.

Entiende en cuanto al diseño, instalación y puesta en marcha de los equipos electrónicos relacionados con la industria electrónicas, radio, TV, telecomunicaciones, electromedicina, control de procesos y robótica.

Realiza estudios técnicos-económicos y asesora en lo referente a servicios y comercialización de equipos electrónicos.

Su quehacer se extiende al mantenimiento, inspección y modificación de laboratorios electrónicos.

Ejecuta arbitrajes, pericias y tasaciones relacionadas con los sistemas electrónicos.

Entiende en lo referente a Higiene y Seguridad Industrial en relación con los aparatos anteriores.

Espero esto te sirva....
SAludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2008)

aqui les dejo algunas opciones que pueden hacerlos cuestionarse acerca de que es lo que les gustaria hacer de su vida.

masajista es un curso mas corto que ingeniero y vean el inicio de ese video 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

saludos


----------



## ElVale (Jul 27, 2008)

Miren la historia del que inventó el Propeller, a mi me parece inspiradora y la via mas exitosa para un ingeniero electrónico: diseñar algo verdaderamente innovador, importante y pertinente, producirlo en masa y venderlo. http://www.todomicrostamp.com/blogger/blog.php?user=aristidesIV&start=6

Para tener una idea de las ramas de ingenieria electrónica que se pueden explotar en Colombia pero que se ajusta también a America Latina leanse http://revistaing.uniandes.edu.co/pdf/rev4art2.pdf?ri=0da71722ebf44d11f8600ebfd92445cd


----------



## luchoo1990 (Sep 9, 2008)

muy buenas las opiniones de fernando
Yo soy joven todavia y tengop mucho que recorrer en 2 años voy a salir tecnico en electronica,me gustaria saber que especializacion me conviene de acuerdo a mis gustos..
Eh leido libros de electronica digital y robotica ahora me estoy por comprar libros sobre redes y para desarrolladores; me gusta la fisica,construir, el oficio de los cientificos sobre tegnologia y esas cosas 
queria saber si ustedes que tienen experiencia en el tema podrian decirme alguna rama especifica ya que son muchas

saludos espero su respuesta ^^


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2008)

*La Maldición de los Ingenieros *

Reza la leyenda que, cuando Dios dotó a los hombres con el conocimiento de cómo construir y proyectar cosas, determinó que ese "saber" quedara restricto a un grupo muy pequeño y exclusivo. 

Pero, en este pequeño grupo, donde todos se creen "semi-dioses" aparecieron quienes traicionaron las determinaciones divinas y entonces, sucedió lo peor....... 

Dios, tomado por la ira resolvió hacer valer algunos mandamientos para estos que lo traicionaron: 

* 1º* No tendrás vida personal, familiar o sentimental. 
* 2º*No verás a tu hijo crecer. 
* 3º* No tendrás feriados, fines de semana o cualquier otro tipo de días de descanso. 
* 4º* Tendrás gastritis, si tienes suerte. Normalmente, tendrás úlcera. 
* 5º* La prisa será tu único amigo y tu principal alimento serán los sandwichs, las pizzas y la comida china en caja. 
* 6º* Tus cabellos se volverán blancos antes de tiempo, si es que te quedan cabellos. 
* 7º* Tu salud mental será puesta en jaque antes que completes 5 años de trabajo; 
* 8º* Dormir será considerado período de descanso, luego, no dormirás bien, nunca. 
* 9º* El trabajo será tu asunto preferido, tal vez el único. 
*10º* Las personas serán divididas en 2 tipos: las que entienden de Ingeniería y las que no entienden. Y verás gracia en eso. 
*11º* La máquina de café será tu mejor colega de trabajo, pero, la cafeína no te hará más efecto. 
*12º* El happy hours será una excelente oportunidad de tener algún tipo de contacto con otras personas locas como tú. 
*13º* Tendrás sueños, con cálculos o proveedores, y extrañamente, resolverás problemas de trabajo en este período de sueño. 
*14º* Exhibirás ojeras como trofeo de guerra. 

Y, lo peor....... 

*INEXPLICABLEMENTE, ¡¡¡TE GUSTARÁ TODO ESTO!!! *


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2008)

una vez un señor un par de decenios mayor que yo, que vivia separado de su familia y ya medio rayado me conto su historia.
entre otras cosssas habia aprendido a programar cuando se usaban unas tarjetas perforadas.
no se que empresa trajo al pais , o mas bien hiba a traer unos sistemas que se usaban ...muy modernos.
el, para poder ganar bien(**) aprendio eso.
resulto que al final mil tipos hicieron el curso y creian que serian gardel.
pero al final solo 100 equipos se trajeron.
sobraban programadores que se regalaban para poder trabajar de eso que habian aprendido .
por que uno metio ganas e ilusion, ademas que seria el trabajo.

en aquel momento yo pense que mala suerte la de ese tipo a mi eso no me va a pasar, por que yo electricidad y electronica.....el infinito y mas alla.

hoy dia me doy cuenta que esa gente lo hizo a proposito, los que importaron esos equipos ya que querian que cuando esos equipos lleguen haya programadores y en cantidad para que haya bajo costo.

hoy dia me doy cuenta que en todos los paises y en el mundo es asi.
Los paises, las grandes empresas manejan ese tema, saben incentivar tal o cual estudio para que siempre haya muchos que lo estudien y haya mano de obra barata.
AQUI EN ARGENTINA hace rato que escucho que no hay buenos tecnicos en la industria, que como la educacion publica se pincho , mas la tecnica hace rato que no hay y bla bla bla...
pero eso no es tan correcto, por que no veo avisos en el diario pidiendo tecnicos buenos y ofreciendo sueldos de 5 mil pesos.
la frase correcta es:
no hay abundancia de tecnicos como la industria quisiera, para poder pagar sueldos de mierda....mas de mierda que los actuales.

vos y yo estamos parados aqui, junto con las lauchas, pero hay quienes estan parados en la copa del arbol como el aguila.
nosotros tenemos una vision LIMITADA, mas que nada podemos ver lo que nos pasa a nosotros mismos, nuestro propio hombligo y a los que estan con nosotros, si vemos una cola larga creemos que hay una oferta, si vemos en la entrada a la facultad una linda publicidad de que "el futuro es hoy" aprenda a fabricar satelites que se lanzan con una gomera y vemos una publicidad maravillosa y ...........nos lo morfamos.
pero hay gente que esta parada en la copa del arbol y sabe muy bien como es la cosa, y sabe que te esta USANDO.

(**) cuando sos grande queres ganar bien, para mantener a tu familia, para no cagarte de hambre, por que tu mujer esta embarazada, por que no queres ser un fracasado.
la $$$$$$$$$$$$ la reputa $$$$$$$$$$$$ es lo que vale, todo lo demas no.
que me gustaba tocar el piano, que era bueno al futbol, que la electronica me apasionaba, ok.
pero te casaste y formaste una familia, es otra etapa de tu vida, muy distinta.
no es YO , YO y YO , no es A MI ME GUSTA .
la calle tampoco es LO QUE YO QUIERO.

UNO podra ser innovador y pararse , pero 99999999999999 personas tendran que vivirla como lo que son simples seres humanos .

que estudiaria yo si fuese joven de nuevo ?
si fuese joven y no tuviese ataduras ni obligaciones , si no se me hubiese llenado de grasa las celulas que movian mis alas de libertad?

creo que no preguntaria ¿que estudiaria?
me preguntaria ¿¿que joraca hago con mi vida?

 1-- donde quiero vivir y como ?
por que , para vivir en un pais donde no hay oportunidades (yo no me creo uno entre 999999999).
me iria de vacaciones, a dedo, trabajando de lo que sea, 
veria lugares y donde vea que es mas lindo y bueno para vivir (y me acepten, por que hay lugares que por ser sudaca te miran con odio o te tratan de terrorista) , .
bueno, en ese  lugar ahi me quedo y trabajo, lo justo, no para hacer $$ , lo justo y el rato que me queda estudio y me hago una carrera en ese lugar, un titulo que sea de ahi por que hai vivire y ahi me servira.

por que eso de que estudio aca y luego prendo la mecha y al infinito y mas alla.............
mentira de cagones.............
la verdad es que no quiero alejarme de cassita 
la verdad es que aca ahora estoy comodo 
la verdad es que mientras uno estudia una carrera aca que a duras penas te servira ACA , tambien vas echando raices, conociendo una mina, cosiguiendo un trabajo, haciendo planes para aca.

y asi terminas en un departamentito levantandote temprano , yendoa trabajar, volviendo cansado.......todos los dias

MIREN COMO ES LA COSA ayer fui al dentista, la vieja trabaja todo el dia, como muchisimos atiende por obra social.
dentista, MEDICO ...........y ?
si , conozco algunos medicos que tienen buena $$$$.
pero muchisimos que no.
o que tienen $$ pero laburan todo el dia para poder mantener .

OBREROS 

OBREROS 

desde el que junta las hojas enla plaza hasta el ingeniero .

9999999999 OBREROS de este sistema, de esta ciudad.

superman ........unos pocos.

vieron cuantos caen con eso de la ruta de la efedrina ?, lei por ahi que uno de los que murieron con lo del triple crimen estudio en el otto crause, tecnico era.
y claro, se cruzo de casualidad con un "negocio facil" y de cabeza se tiro.
vieron Mr. Beam el comico ingles ?
ingeniero electronico es .
laburo años por mierdita, se burlaban de el cuando estudiaba (eso digo yo, con esa cara) ....y ya de grande ............haciendo muecas gana en un mes lo que en 5 años como ingeniero.

este es un mundo distinto, no es como hace 100 o 200 años que tu abuelo era zapatero, tu padre fue zapatero , vos sos zapatero, y vivias bien, con un oficio.
hoy somos millones, nos manejan como ganado , sabemos, estudiamos mil cosas y apenas vivimos, somos obreros , mano de obra barata.

mas de una vez pense que es la evolucion de la esclavitud, encima yo escclavo trabajo mas y me preocupo en educar a mis hijos para que sean esclavos estudiosos y puedan brindar un buen servicio a los amos.

*quieren $$$$$$$$$$ POLITICA ESTUDIEN, aqui en argentina no hay mas, esto evoluciona para cada vez mas impunidad.

quieren vivir bien ? y bueno, no pregunten ¿que puedo estudiar? 
preguntense ¿¿¿com puendo hacer para vivir bien y feliz?????*

PD: si descubren como ponganlo en el foro, no somos muchos los que entramos en el foro.

ahora si me fui por las ramas y la pregunta era: ¿que estudio ?
yo que se !
No estudiaste toda tu vida desde el jardin acaso lo que te dijeron que estudies ?
ahora vas a venir con esa pregunta ?
yo que se..........estudia lo que te guste, o lo que te sea facil ,  o lo que te parezca que te dara mejor futuro, como hacen todos.

volvi atras a ver el titulo:
a que se dedica un ingeniero electronico ? 
mira vos, fijate si estas en el industrial veras que muchos profesores son ingenieros , asi que preguntales a que se dedican.
agarra el diario y mira avisos en los que pidan eso, llama, pregunta cuanto ganan.
es tu futuro, fijate donde se juntan y mira.

yo........queria ser eso.
hoy quiero ser surfista o masajeador de minas en la playa, o fotografo de play boy, o ganador de el loto.


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 22, 2008)

Entonces despues de haber dicho tantas cosas en estas paginas alguien se anima a resumir todo un poco y exponerlo?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 22, 2008)

fernandob Ud es un capo...  

derrama bronca por los poros igual que yo.  

Comparto todo lo que dice. 

jajaja. Al final el *vil metal* manda...

  Pero ahora que lo pienso y siguiendo con la linea de logica usada por Ud. Es real que preparan el mercado abaratar el costo de la mano de obra, aca en cordoba microsoft hace un parde años que viene haciendo un barullo, que viene que  los laboratorios de software, y que se yo. hasta que viniero y tomaron solo 300 pendejos con promedio de 10. (buen negocio el de los muchachos.) Total quedaron 5000 haciendo cola. (tendran que hacer nuevos programas para farmacias  ) Me parece haber escuchado esa historia  un par de lineas arriba.  en fin

  Siguiendo con el pensamiento, me parece que tambien nos preparan, para ser fasiles de "cagar", 
realmente los $$$$ estan en la calle. pero somos demaciados "Cagones" digo buena gente para joder a alguien,  desde la religion , hasta la educacion te preparan para un mundo de fantacias, de ideales, de "ETICA" jajaja que hipocresia. 

Eso es un mundo "HIPOCRITA" , Y la Argentina, pais generoso?...
Generoso, generoso con los curas que se cogen a los pendejos, 
Los milicos ASESINOS, que estan pansa arriba tomando sol en sus quintas.
Los Comisarios que venden merca, tienen Whisquerias, autopartistas.
Los politicos multimillonarios.
Los cantantes (cuanto mas falopero mejor)
Los funcionarios Que cuelgan los ganchos(roban la electricidad)
Y que se yo que otra sarta de hdp.
Para todos esos es generoso.

A mi de chico me enseñaron a ser buena persona, que estudiando tenias el futuro garantizado, que el laburo dignifica, que familia es lo primero, que cogiera con forro, que la novia de un amigo no se toca, que la plata va y biene.

jajaja que hipocritas, porque esto no es de ahora, es de siempre. "El que no chilla no mama y el que no afana es un gil".

Salis a la calle y todos te quieren cagar, desde el almacenero hasta tu jefe, y roga a dios que te toque una buena mujer, porque sino llegas a tu casa y te siguen rompiendo las que pican.
En fin...


*La ingenieria Electronica es un carreron. Ojo la mas dificil tambien.

Y como en todo si sos el "Mejor" te vas a llenar de plata, si no. y preparandote para pisar cabezas, empezar
 desde ahora a rezar un parde padres nuestro por dia para pagar todas las que vas a hacer para sobresalir.*


Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 22, 2008)

Como habeis dejado la bandera argentina, yo que desde  mi pais pensaba, creia... me imaginaba que argentina se habia ido normalizando, realmente hace ya un tiempo que me preocupa la direccion que esta tomando toda Sudamérica, toda.
La Historia de españa es nefasta pero la suya es que parece una enfermedad cronica.

En españa la cosa tambien esta complicada, los ingenieros ya no son personas respetadas como era antaño ssino unos simples trabajadores que tienen mas responsabilidades y muchas veces terminan haciendo de encargados .

Los suledos no son para tirar coetes, se esta cobrando lo mismo que en los años 84 y el euro nos ha machacado muchisimo y mas nos machacara ya que los precios se estan poniendo a nivel de alemania o francia.

En fin soy muy pesimista con el futuro.

Donde quedaron los ideales 70-80 que yo fui educado
Donde quedan los sindicados que protegian a los trabajadores.
Antes te podias comprar una casa y pagarla en 10 años, ahora compras una mierda de pisito  de carton (de lujo eso si) y necesitas toda una vida para pagarlo.
Donde queda la libertat, control telefonico, gsm, internet....

Vamos hacia una degradacion de la calidad de vida a todo tren y si no mirar los paises mas poderosos del mundo como EEUU , URSS o China, menudos ejemplo ¿no?

Por cierto el perro de Putin ya tiene GPS con el GLONASS, supongo que para controlar los secretos de estado que posee.


----------



## macraig (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey tengo la respuesta!

Se dedica a responder las preguntas de este foro


----------



## conor (Oct 23, 2008)

Jajaja, no está mal, eso es un Ingeniero Electrónico de vocación. Como ingeniero se supone que te puedes dedicar desde a lo más específico, hasta temas como gestión de calidad, recursos, administración y dirección, proyectista, profesor y otras mil y una actividades. Esa es la gracia del ingeniero, su supuesta versatilidad.


----------



## lalex (Oct 23, 2008)

Muchos dicen q ser ingeniero, es ser un bajon, te tenes romper la cabeza estudiando, y despues te tenes q romper el culo laburando,, fa... pero q mas queres? Yo tengo 17años, y pienso laburar a full,, e invertir plata en algo... es verdad la plata esta en la politica, pero yo llegaria a ese punto cuando me canse de la electronica, y sea viejito...
Yo que se es mi punto de vista, muchos diran q soy muy pibe para opinar, pero yo ya tengo claro lo q voy a hacer, y pienso q no voy a cambiar de opinion.. Ademas,, es lo q me gusta.. y eso me va a asegurar trabajar comodo, y no renegando deseando q termine tu jornada laboral.



Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tu mismo lo has dicho, lo tienes muy claro, es la tipica opinion de un ingeniero/tecnico

Si fueras de letras, la direccion tomada dependeria de la coyuntura socioestudiantil del profesos  que imparte la materia.

Yo tambien lo tenia claro, digamos a los 7 años, mi madre siempre me vigilaba por mi mania a tocar botones por todos sitios, por muy escondidos y menudos.

cada loco con su tema....

En españa es lo tipico del ingeniero, pero ultimamente se a degradado mucho, muchas empresas eliminaron los mandos intermedios y asignaron tareas y responsabilidades que no tocan.

En fin, si terminas una ingenieria es que vales, ya sea para una cosa o por otra, no eres un pringao.


----------



## i5a (Oct 29, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> (**) cuando sos grande queres ganar bien, para mantener a tu familia, para no cagarte de hambre, por que tu mujer esta embarazada, por que no queres ser un fracasado.
> la $$$$$$$$$$$$ la reputa $$$$$$$$$$$$ es lo que vale, todo lo demas no.



Cuanta verdad, excelente comentario, hermoso, casi magico... 

Sobre todo si los padres de la chica en cuestion tienen mas plata en una semana de la que tu ganas en 6 u 8 y sentiste todas las trabas y las malas jugadas que te hacian solo por la poca plata que tenias de chico.

jjajaja que se jodan. ( como quiera me la lleve)

que este grito no se ahogue... prefiero vivir y saber el potencial de los electrones cuando se fusionan y liberan energia, que vivir y desconocer por que cuando toco un alambrito siento como calambres y queme duele.


----------



## nietzche (Oct 29, 2008)

No estoy de acuerdo en que la ingenieria en electronica es la mas dificil, todas las carreras tienen su grado de dificultad. asi como las humanidades y las artes tienen su dificultad las ingenierias tambien, es dificil hacer un descubrimiento social y analizar los problemas de la humanidad, nada es mas dificil que otra cosa, si te apasiona y te gusta pues entonces le entenderas

en la ingenieria en electronica llevas muchas matematicas al principio, eso no es mas dificil que *entender*, pero realmente entender, comprender, analizar y llevarlo a la vida cotidiana la obra de carlos marx o sigmund freud

en mi escuela los ingenieros se sienten practicamente dioses porque son unas personas egoistas, pero eso es un problema de formacion, piensan que como le entienden al calculo o a la electronica saben mas que una persona que estudia pedagogia o sociologia

como dijo una vez mi tia: nada es dificil cuando reealmente te gusta

y ademas si te apasiona lo que te gusta y si te apasiona entonces eres bueno, cuando trabajes el dinero es una compensacion o un regalo, y llega solito, yo no veo al dinero como un fin sino como un medio

estudio ingenieria mecatronica y me apasionan los robots, apenas estoy aprendiendo, pero me apasiona

yo quiero disenar circuitos y si puedo emprender alguna empresa (sea no-lucrativa o lucrativa) entonces lo hare


animo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 29, 2008)

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo en que la ingenieria en electronica es la mas dificil, todas las carreras tienen su grado de dificultad. asi como las humanidades y las artes tienen su dificultad las ingenierias tambien, es dificil hacer un descubrimiento social y analizar los problemas de la humanidad, nada es mas dificil que otra cosa, si te apasiona y te gusta pues entonces le entenderas
> 
> en la ingenieria en electronica llevas muchas matematicas al principio, eso no es mas dificil que *entender*, pero realmente entender, comprender, analizar y llevarlo a la vida cotidiana la obra de carlos marx o sigmund freud
> 
> ...



Es la mas dificil de la ing que dan en la UTN, hasta tiene un año mas, tenes 3 años de matematica y fisica a clinas limpias. y despues tenes 3 años mas aplicando esa matematica.

En cuanto a la plata, es muy necesaria, para nada la podes dejar al hazar, te vas a dar cuenta cuando estes con tu tester de $15 y mires en la vidriera el osciloscopio de u$s 2000 , como para decir algo, ni hablar de si tenes familia. Money, money, money.

El vil metal...

PD: para que te vallas preparando, pregunta cuanto sale un motor paso a paso de potencia, o un sensor volumetrico para rotitos. Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2008)

para mi mas dificil que la carrera de ingenieria es la carrera de ingeniero.

me explico ?
la carrera de ingenieria es la que cursas cuando estas estudiando para que te den el titulo de ingeniero.

la carrera de ingeniero es la carrera que haces el resto de tu vida para tratar de usar eso que aprendiste, tratar y tratar de que el resto del mundo comprenda que sos un bocho y estudiaste un monton.
que el resto del mundo comprenda que te tienen que llamar y pedirte por favor que les diseñes algo.
que comprendan que para vos la $$$ es .......algo banal, por que sos un genio (ya lo dije) y estas mas alla, y como bill gates hizo millones vos tambien tenes que hacerlos , asi que te tienen que pagar un monton.
que comprendan que sabes calcular derivadas , integrales y matematicas avanzadisimas, y circuitos electronicos, tenes que correr y correr para alcanzar al HDP que se esta llevando todo el trabajo que deberia estar esperandote, toda la gloria por que sabes un monton y sos unico, toda la $$$ por que sos Ingeniero .
la carrera por conseguir esa casa linda con un jardin o un buen departamento y un buen coche por que sos ingeniero, el sumun de la ingenieria, y estudiaste de verdad cosas muy complejas.
run......run........y mas run buscando donde esta todo eso que deberia estar esperandote .



y tenes que correr, por que esos sueños, esas creencias corren mas rapido que vos, tanto que ni las alcanzas, no sabes donde estan     .
es un poco como eso de que por cada hombre habia 7 mujeres.....donde carajo estan ?  , quien me las cago ?.

ya no hay mas satisfaccion por haber comprendido ese tema de la facu, tampoco hay satisfaccion de haber sacado ese 8 o 9 en ese parcial o en ese final.

RUN...............RUN...............in inglish por que lo aprendiste, y en castellano tambien , corres y corres, y a medida que pasan los años ves, o comprendes que no sabes donde estas   .......donde esta la facu ?
donde esta la satisfaccion ? , donde la gloria, el disfrutar investigando algo tranquilo por que te valoran y te respetan en el laboratorio donde trabajas .....................
o en la oficina como asesor en ventas ?
o en la fabrica donde sos un poco mas que un tecnico ?
donde te tienen cagando con temas viles , materiales y humanos ?

Corre, corre..cuando puedas para un cachito, descansa y mira bien.
ya no estas en la facu.
estas perdido en el mundo real.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 30, 2008)

donde compraste ese estaño fernandob que pega tan copado?jaja..    

me parece muy acertado lo de fernandob ... aunque a mi me falta transitar alguna de esas etapas que menciono .. 

por lo menos terminar 1er año de la secundaria  

fernandob ya abandonaste el foro de el fraude que viene...? estaba muy interesante.


----------



## juanma (Nov 1, 2008)

Pero quien dijo que siendo ingeniero estas OBLIGADO a trabajar en empresas?

Recientemente en mi Universidad (Univ. Nac. del Comahue) se hizo una exposicion de los proyectos de investigacion que llevan adelante los *profesores*, colaborando con instituciones alemanas, el Centro Atomico de Bariloche, un instituto en La Plata, CONICET, CONEA, etc, y de paso dieron un mensaje mas que claro, no necesariamente tenemos que salir a trabajar a la industria petrolera (por la zona en la que estoy).

Comentaron que en Argentina (otros paises tb deben tener programas similares) hay todo una estructura para el desarrollo de cientificos, con becas para doctorados y post doctorados, capacitacion en otros paises, congresos nacionales e internacionales, etc.

Quiero decir, uno puede quedarse solamente con lo que aprendio o seguir en el mundo Academico.
Creanme que los desarrollos en las Universidades no son cosa menor (y los profesores tampoco).
Creo que es una gran opcion a la hora de decidir que hacer como Ingeniero.

Eso si, esto es vocacion. Si pretenden ganar las fortunas que ganan los ing. petroleros, por ejemplo, entonces esta no es la opcion.

Saludos


----------



## Lander (Nov 2, 2008)

Que comentarios más pesimistas...

yo soy de Chile... estoy en 4º año medio... este año doy la PSU (prueba de selección universitaria), y con los resultados de esta prueba... podré decidir mi futuro...

yo soy un gran fanático de la electrónica... y es lo que quiero estudiar.

Por lo menos acá en Chile... los Ingenieros tienen muchas posibilidades de trabajo... no sé como será el asunto en Argentina...

Yo quiero estudiar Ing. Civil Electrónica, para poder innovar en tecnología y lo que será la vida en el futuro... ese es uno de mis grandes sueños... poder decirle a alguien "yo diseñé aquel aparato" y sentirme orgulloso de ello...

no me importa mucho el dinero... tengo fé de que me irá bien... ya que sólo a los pesimistas les irá mal con el paso del tiempo.

Cabe destacar que acá en Chile... las carreras son muy caras... cerca de los $11.132,34 Pesos argentinos... pero con muchas facilidades de ingreso y pago.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

Lander dijo:
			
		

> ... *poder decirle a alguien *"yo diseñé aquel aparato" y sentirme orgulloso de ello...
> 
> *no me importa mucho el dinero... *tengo fé de que me irá bien... ya que sólo a los pesimistas les irá mal con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> Cabe destacar que acá en Chile... las carreras son muy caras... cerca de los $11.132,34 Pesos argentinos... *pero con muchas facilidades de ingreso y pago./* ..........



esta buenisimo que seas asi.
seguro que te ira bien.
yo tendria que ser asi y seguro me cambiarian las cosas....
`pondre un aviso que diga :
"soy Ingeniero , quiero innovar, diseñar cosas, llamenme si necesitan algo , *no me importa el dinero*"

en verdad tendria mucho trabajo si fuese verdulero (todos vendrian a comprarme ya que "no me importa el dinero".
carnicero
plomero
electricista
medico
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc

claro que tendria trabajo, no me sentiria para nada que no tengo trabajo.

te aseguro exito asi.

saludos 

PD: no te alejes de tus papis.
PD2: a mi tambien siempre me gusto siempre  mucho la electronica.


----------



## Lander (Nov 2, 2008)

Nótese que puse "No me interesa *MUCHO* el dinero"...

obviamente tengo necesidades, ¿no?

Para ser trabajador... harto pendeja tu postura... "no te alejes de tus papis"... cuac!... de seguro debes ser un individuo amargado que se burla de los ideales diferentes...


----------



## El nombre (Nov 2, 2008)

Hay intereses más importantes que el dinero, pero son tan caros.


----------



## Lander (Nov 2, 2008)

Hay tantas cosas más importantes que el dinero...

pero la gente se va volviendo cada vez más capitalista... hasta tal punto que ya no puede dejar de pensar en el gasto que va a conllevar todas las cosas que haga...


----------



## maxep (Nov 2, 2008)

waw.. la verdad me dejaron sin palabras(voy pensando , analizando , y tipeando mi reaccion)
lei toodo el post y la verdad es que me abrio la cabeza, encontre esas experiencias que no muchos comentan. tal ves para no sentirse" mal ". tengo 20 años , estoy en 6º en una escuela tecnica. ya me recibo de echo me faltan solo 2 meses  ,  mi titulo va a ser: tecnico electrico , pero no me encasillo con ese titulo  ,. siempre de chico tube la mania de desarmar y armar todo, y de "pendejo" no se va la mania. actualmente a punto de ser tecnico como a todos , me planteo la idea de seguir estudiando.
 este post me llamo la atensión mas sabiendo que los comentarios son no solo de mi pas(argentina) si no de varios paises. por mi cuenta estudio electronica y voy forjando dia a dia mi pyme(microempredimiento) de car audio y acustica.
 todos los dias en el tiempo que tengo me actualizo , informaciónrmo , y me "mantengo en movimiento". 
resumiendo...
gracias a ustds por sus comentarios. me dan una clara idea de como es ser ingeniero, tecnico ,etc, hoy y pelearla dia a dia.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

Lander dijo:
			
		

> Nótese que puse "No me interesa *MUCHO* el dinero"...
> 
> obviamente tengo necesidades, ¿no?
> 
> Para ser trabajador... harto pendeja tu postura... "no te alejes de tus papis"... cuac!... de seguro debes ser un individuo amargado que se burla de los ideales diferentes...



nopi........soy feliz...........
vivo con mis papis


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

TRabajador......................
que palabra esa .....no ?

si, soy trabajador, por que tengo que trabajar, pero.............alguien me arrebato mi capacidad de pensar ?
no.
esa capacidad de pensar y analizar me la dio justo LA ELECTRONICA , la cual requiere de analisis.

trabajador, ideales, burlarse.......no me burlo de nadie , pero ........
todos dicen la verdad? se la diecen siquiera a uds. mismos ?
les gusta convertirse en unos robotitos que ocupan toda su vida haciendo lo mismo sin plantearse si son felices? crre alguien que encontrara la felicidad pasando 8 hs por dia soldando plaquetas o frente a una PC o tratando de ganar un peso mas?

yo solo pongo lo que pienso ahora que estoy en una parte del camino determinada, ya no tengo ni 20 ni 30 años.
pongo lo que me cuestiono, y asi lo comparto.
si a alguien no le va , joya, que mas podia esperar ? que todos piensen igual que yo ?

no hablo yo (quizas uds. si ) de que te gustaba cuando estabas en la secundaria estudiando , no hablo de eso.
hablo de como te gustaria pasar tu vida ..de eso pense que era el asunto, siempre s eme mezclaron las cosas y no son lo mismo.
para nada.

a ver, levanten  la mano quienes quieren pasarse la vida en un taller reparando TV
o soldando cosas
o peleando con su jefe por que no los valora y podrian ganar un peso mas
o como perritos espeando uan palmada por que sacaron un proyecto.
o , mientras tienen e"el trabajo comun" pasar años pensando que otro proyecto puede "salvarlos" .

quienes quisieran recorrer el mundo
con la excusa de ser biologos recorrer bosques y mares
quienes quisieran vivir cerca de una playa (no ir 15 dias de vacaciones por año) .
con el verso de ser fotografos o arqueologos recorrer lugares lindos.
conocer gente piola.
etc. 
etc
etc


pero no me puedo burlar de nadie, y a que yo no me creo ningun vivo, sino, no seguiria dandole vueltas a la electronica.

a mi me salvan mis abuelos que son duques de inglaterra y me mandan la pension de 15 mil coronas por mes, con eso vivo en mi casa con pileta climatizada y cambio de minas cada semana.
pero mis viejos me tienen podrido, quieren que trabaje.

yo me entretengo fastiiando en el foro    


saludos lander, si te molesto es por que te pego


----------



## Lander (Nov 2, 2008)

Lo de trabajador... fue en el hecho de que... la experiencia que se gana en la vida laboral es vasta...

no iba en el sentido en el cual te lo planteaste.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

si, en la vida laboral, pero "la vida" no es "la vida laboral" (no deberia serlo ) .

ya lo veras .

uno aunque no lo piense de joven cree que las cosas no son asi, uno terminada dedicando los dias de su vida a lo que estudio, una buena parte de su vida sera su vida laboral.

yo quisiera experiencia de vida mas amplificadora que la de mi vida laboral.

saludos


----------



## Lander (Nov 2, 2008)

Por lo mismo que dices fernandob...

una buena parte de la vida de una persona, cuando comienza a trabajar, es la vida laboral...

por lo menos yo... quiero pasar esa vida laboral a gusto y haciendo lo que quiero y lo que me gusta...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 3, 2008)

Fernando sos un capo, 

pero no le ves un sentido practico a las cosa, despues de laburar 14 horas por dia, durante 30 años
en un ambito muy competitivo y con enemigos tratando de pisarte la cabeza. 

Si sobrevivis, y ya con una jugosa jubilacion, y talvez un buen auto, una buena casa,  una casita de campo en las sierras, una mujer a la que recien estas conociendo bien, una cornamenta bien pulida
un parde hijos que te tratan de señor o Ingeniero.

Estas listo para convertirte en un "VIEJO PAJARO", que terminara sus dias repondiendo preguntas en un foro de electronia. jua jua jua juaaaaa


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2008)

Es todo un tema esto del laburo, después de 28 años de trabajo en lo que me gusta (sonidista) les puedo asegurar que "No hay trabajo perfecto; lo perfecto es no trabajar". Pero no quiere decir que me la pase tirado sin hacer nada, haría pura y exclusivamente lo que me gusta y cuando me gusta. Pero de todos modos, el trabajo electrónico es mejor que muchos otros. Saludos C


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2008)

Como dice Madona... "Soy una chica material y vivo en un mundo material" y a fin de cuentas a la hora de la hora quien manda es don dinero.... 

Aun asi este fenomeno se da en todos los trabajos... si... tambien existen politicos fracasados y sin dinero que estan pensando que por haber estudiado politica iban a estar forrados de billetes, pero aunque no gane los millones de dolares que me imaginaba al cursar la carrera... me gusta la electronica y no la cambiaria por nada...


----------



## lanselor (Nov 4, 2008)

Soy tecnico en desarrollo de productos electronicos. Ahora mismo trabajo, pero pienso entrar para el proximo año escolar en la universidad y continuar con mis estudios. No lo hago solo por cobrar un montón de dinero, si no por poder complementar mis conocimientos, que el tope de mis posibilidades esté más alto.

Creo que, aunque hagas algo durante 20 horas seguidas si te gusta, no importa que trabajes toda tu vida de ello.


Espero tener un buen sueldo, sin duda. Pero sobretodo confio en tener mucho más conocimiento.


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola ¿que tal?
Yo creo que como en la mayoria de las profesiones, tu futuro dependerá de tus ambiciones. Si pensas que como ingeniero vas a estar reparando equipos electronicos o en otro caso manejando un taxi, esa es una buena medida de tus ambiciones.
Saludos


----------



## Caesar (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola gente,

yo soy ingeniero superior industrial con mención en electrónica, llevo trabajando 3 años y hace 3 meses empece con mi segundo trabajo (cambié porque mi evolución como profesinal era e iba a seguir siendo lenta). 

A que se dedica un ing. en electrónica? Pues todo depende de donde trabajes y del puesto en el que estés. Con mi poca experiencia, el cambio ha sido muy diferente, de responsable de planta a investigador de I+D+i. Creo que en este nuevo trabajo estaré más cerca de poder encontrar lo que muchos queremos, un trabajo en el cual se pasen las horas volando, que no te importe quedarte un rato mas y que por las mañanas no tengas pereza para trabajar.

Os animo a que estudies, no sólo por la satisfación del conocimiento, sino también por tener un papel donde ponga que lo habéis hecho. Respecto al sueldo... supongo que con el tiempo crecerá. Yo renuncié alrededor de 400 euros/mes  por seguir en el campo de la electrónica y no desviarme hacia otros (espero haber acertado). 

Suerte y ánimo.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Nov 4, 2008)

hola que tal, yo creo que al que dice que no le importa la plata es porque ya la tiene, no debe ser lindo estudiar unos cuantos años trabajando a la par y cuando te recibiste renegar para encontrar un trabajo acorde al estudio que tenes, y no debe estar bueno ser ingeniero y estar reparando televisores y equipos en tu casa, porque no conseguis trabajo, lo digo como tecnico y porque es el trabajo que hago, que reniego siempre, por los aparatos que estan aca reparados y avisas y no lo vienen a buscar despues de un tiempo, la plata que invertis en los diagnosticos y de paso las perdidas de tiempo y rezar que te acepten los presupuestos, y ni hablar si tenes familia e hijos,pero la culpa no es de la electronica este trabajo es un tema, y otra estudiar, hay que estudiar porque ahora para ir de portero a una escuela te piden 5to año y no se si mas y para ir a hacer eso sin desmerecer ningun trabajo , prefiero ir con el camion a hacer fletes con mi viejo. Estudien lo que se estudie trabajo va a haber, eso si va a variar la calidad, hay que ver lo que mas me gusta, pero tambien si con lo que mas me gusta ganar la mayor cantidad de plata, mejor . Aca en argentina esta dura la mano para los electronicos yo estaba en un dilema entre ing electronico y ing electrica, y me decidi por electrica porque le veo mas salida y me gusta de paso la electronica de potencia y veo el camino a seguir mio por ahi. bueno es mi humilde opinion saludos a todos


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 15, 2010)

Soy fabian sanabria, naci en colombia de familia pobre, pobre de los que viven en ranchos de madera y latas, rode mucho y acabe en costa rica donde vivo desde hace 10 años y adivinen que, cuando llegue a este pais tenia 100 dolares en el bolsillo, dormi en el piso pedi dinero en la calle, ahora vivo bien hasta compre un carro nuevo de paquete (pero el exito de un hombre no se mide segun su dinero).
En la vida uno obtiene lo que quiere con todo su corazon, sea lo que sea.

Ahora estudio ing electronica pero nunca he pensado en conseguir empleo, quiero fundar una empresa, mis companeros de la universidad hablan como muchos en este foro, preocupados por los salarios y la oferta laboral pero no se como no se dan cuenta que con los conocimientos suficientes en esta carrera las posibilidades son infinitas.

Si no me creen hagan el calculo de cuanto cuesta un aparato como por ejemplo un anuncio luminoso de leds ( que es solo un ejemplo antes que me digan que en su pais no se venden), luego hagan el calculo de los componentes y veran que es negocio, miren cuanto cuesta hacer una alarma para carro, sistemas de automatizacion, que tal un circuito que se solde a la placa madre de una laptop y de su hubicacion en caso de que sea robada, sistemas de monitoreo de flotas, no se si soy muy optimista pero cuando estaba en la calle pidiendo plata para poder comer la gente me decia que mejor me regresara a colombia y no lo hice porque tenia ideas en mi cabeza que aunque todos me decian que no funcionarian terminaron haciendolo y ahora vivo bien  ( me encuentro de cuando en cuando con los que me decian que me fuera y siguen de empleados ganando apenas para vivir).

Si tu sueño maximo es encontrar un buen trabajo pues adivina que vas a encontrar. yo sueno con imposibles y me entretengo montones en el camino de hacerlo realidad.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 1, 2010)

Bueno, no se en algunos paises, pero varios amigos mios ingenieros electronicos se dedican a Taxistas o Vendedores ambulantes


----------



## Nepper (Jul 1, 2010)

Estoy con Fabiansanabria a muerte!


obiamente, depende del ingeniero, un amigo mio que es betha tester (prueban softwares), le pusieron un ing informático de colega, tambien para probar softwares, y lo hecharon a los 3 meses porque estaba siempre en el MSN...

Aunque yo tambien estudio Ing electrónica, y me encanta electrónica, no tengo bien claro lo que voy a poder hacer con el titulo. en este momento trabajo programando PLC, y conseguí ese puesto porque lo busqué.

Obiamente, el país no ayuda, siempre te está perjudicando.

Mi primer trabajo fué de pasante, y yo me propuse estar 1 año en ese lugar... me asciendan o no, para mi 1 año de pañolero es suficiente. Pero gracias a ese puesto, aprendí todo sobre la industria junto a mi jefe que era un grande. Al renunciar, busqué trabajos para ganar experiencia en planta, y 5 mese despues, me llaman de dos lugares, uno para PLC y otro de reparador... derechito al del PLC, y ahí estoy, programando... planeo irme en 5 años, pero si me doy cuenta que aún no domino el arte del PLC entonces existirá la posibilidad de continuar... pero la cosa no es el sueldo, si no aprender todo sobre los PLC (y ahora me mandaron a programar robots ).

Vos demostrá humildad y respeto, y el jefe pone las manos en el fuego por vos...

Ahora, si querés robototica, andate a ing informática... no se por que ellos ven más electrónica y robotica que nosotros...


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jul 17, 2010)

totalmente de acuerdo, el futuro de un ing electronico lo puedo adivinar desde la universidad, por ejemplo en la mia si usted se sienta a hablar de hacer trampa en un examen o copiar los reportes de laboratorio todos prestan atencion y colaboran jajaja . pero en mi caso siempre quiero ir un poco mas alla de lo que me enseñan que es bien basico pues me miran raro.

para la muestra un boton, estoy llevando laboratorio de fisica 2 y el proyecto es una fuente de poder, el profesor nos paso un diagrama con un puente rectificador y algunos capacitores y todos felices, en mi grupo yo propuse que hicieramos una fuente mas completa pues es mi interes quedarmela para mi taller (por supuesto yo aumiria todos los gastos en la compra de componentes)..........resultado ahora estoy solo con lo de la fuente mas dificil porque no entiendo porque a estos futuros ing electronicos no les gusta la electronica, luego se graduan y no saben hacer nada asi que a taxiar y a hablar pestes de la carrera, no digo mas creo que quedo claro mi punto.

Amigo estudiante de lo que sea, el exito en su vida es directamente proporcional a su pasion por lo que hace


----------



## djgarrido (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola que tal?
Bueno voy al grano, yo actualmente trabajo en una asesoria financiera, tengo el titulo de tecnico en electronica de consumo, y pues soy bueno en cuanto al regimen establecido en la enseñanza, pero no tengo plata para poder hacer mis cosillas, bueno siempre he querido hacer amplificadores para autos, y bueno una de las cosas que odio es que hay gente que dice que sabe mas que otra gente por el mero hecho de tener mas plata y poseer aparatos como por ejemplo osciloscopios... Y saber manejarlos, hombre si yo tuviese plata tambien expandiria mi saber, pero al no tener plata tengo q aguantarme leyendo libros y aprendiendo "teorias", esperando el dia de que alguna empresa tenga interes en mi y por lo menos manejar sus aparatos para mis fines, bueno hasta que tenga plata. Un saludo desde la humildad. Espero que a nadie le pase esto, por que frustante y jodido.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 17, 2010)

Aunque no lo crean un ingeniero en argentina no tiene que amargarse. Pej, un compañero de mi viejo siguio ingenieria electronica y el tipo fue, se pidio un prestamo y se hiso 1 de las 3 empresas que montan laptops en argentina. Ahora es el que le vende a garbarino , musimundo, bla bla bla las laptops marca DELL. Tambien tiene un propio taller a parte con creadora de circuitos impresos y hace motherboards para asus y placas de lcd para lg


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jul 17, 2010)

Para empezar men cómprese un soldador puede ser de los baratos y componentes para diseñar los amplificadores, lo bueno de la electrónica es que uno consigue mucho por reciclaje, ósea yo llego a ser freak porque en mi familia no pueden botar a la basura ni los audífonos sin que yo quiera recuperar aunque sea le plug. 
Para un enamorado de la electrónica una impresora dañada es un tesoro, motores de paso, resistencias, pantalla LCD, cable, transformador......bueno men el limite es la imaginación, visite chatarreras ahí también se encuentra buen material.
Cuando ya tenga lo necesario puede empezar a diseñar su circuito por partes, jajajaja es como hacer un rompecabezas o llenar un álbum de esos que algunas estampitas son más caras muy emocionante.

Acá en el foro se pueden encontrar buenos consejos sabiendo filtrar un poco a los que no conectan el cerebro con los dedos para responder.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 17, 2010)

fabiansanabria dijo:


> Para un enamorado de la electrónica una impresora dañada es un tesoro, motores de paso, resistencias, pantalla LSD, cable, transformador.......



LSD:
dietilamida de ácido lisérgico... Ojala viniera eso en las impresoras (baba) jajajajajaja , na mentira no me drogo, pero seria un buen negocio .


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jul 17, 2010)

Jajajaja como un pequeño error de teclado puede iniciar carreras delincuenciales


----------



## zaiz (Jul 17, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, no se en algunos paises, pero varios amigos mios ingenieros electronicos se dedican a Taxistas o Vendedores ambulantes



Luego se deduce que: Tal vez no les resultó lo que esperaban. Todo depende de las necesidades, los objetivos, en fin de muchos factores. Tal vez se dieron cuenta que la ingeniería no era lo suyo.

Pero el hecho de que alguien se dedique a otra cosa que no sea su profesión, no es responsabilidad de la profesión, definitivamente.

Quien ama su profesión, la ejerce, aunque no sea su actividad principal.

*La carrera no hace al profesionista, el profesionista es quien hace la carrera. Es una lucha y superación diarias.*


----------



## Abelardo Magna (Jul 21, 2010)

primeramente hola.
es importante recordar que cuando hacemos halgo lo mas importante es divertirse y disfrutar de lo que uno hace sin importar lo que los demas nos digan o si las otras personas nos matan los sueños como lo hace mi papa con migo diciendome que no voy a encontra trabajo de electronico(estoy en 2° año de bachillerato industrial-electronica) pero a mi me da igual, se que estoy empezando a penas pero creo que fue amor a primera clase.jaja gracias


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 7, 2010)

con el tema de la carrera en Ing. es algo complicado...
habiendo leido lo que dice Fernando y Francisco en las primeras páginas, referido al trabajo del ingeniero en argentina, tienen razon...aca no encontras....
pero yo no seria taaaan catrastofica en ese sentido!
reconozco que vivo en un pais que aplasta el avance y no le importa un car*** las innovaciones, sino la proxima reeleccion, campañas politicas, bla,bla....lo que ya saben

pero el tema de las posibilidades esta en uno!!
al igual que lo decia con la nota...por ej: si terminas con un promedio de 8 o 9..bueno, felicitaciones! pero si no lo aplicas fue al dope.... tal vez terminas con un promedio de 4..jaja para exagerar pero si aplicas lo que aprendiste, si sos responsables.... eso es lo que cuenta!! 

con respecto a las posibilidades, es cierto, muchas no hay, pero debo decir que se estan creando empresas (y es un decir porque tambien, se podria hablar de trabajo independiente) que se estan abriendo a polos cientifiicos y tecnologicos, y digo abriendo porque no trabajan con el gobierno del pais, o no es su totalidad, sino que hacen contratos con paises exteriores!!
por lo cual te permite viajar, aprender, etc,etc...

todo esta en uno! si queres hacer algo, vas a encontrar la forma de hacerlo, si no, te quedas en donde estas y no haces nada....
si te quedas con el "no tengo", o "no se", o "no puedo"....y bueno....perdiste!

*"EL QUE QUIERE HACER ALGO ENCUENTRA LA FORMA, EL QUE NO, ENCUENTRA UNA EXCUSA"*


----------



## Monomo (Oct 14, 2013)

pienso estudiar esta carrera y tengo unas dudas:

1.-En que trabaja esta clase de ingeniero?

2.-Que tan remunerada es esta carrera?

3.-Es lo mismo que mecatronica? 

4.-Si no son lo mismo ¿en que son diferentes?

5.-Se ve algo de programacion?

Primeramente tenia pensado entrar a mecatronica, por que hasta donde se, vería tanto programación como electrónica, pero, al menos en mi facultad estaba saturada y me pareció que saliendo de la carrera seria mas difícil encontrar trabajo y ademas me parecio que mecatronica aprenderia de varias cosas pero no llegaria a profundizar en nada, como dicen, solo aprendería "por encimita"


----------



## maurihdb3 (Dic 7, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> para mi mas dificil que la carrera de ingenieria es la carrera de ingeniero.
> 
> me explico ?
> la carrera de ingenieria es la que cursas cuando estas estudiando para que te den el titulo de ingeniero.
> ...



Me realizo los mismos planteos, actualmente estoy buscando estructuras alternativas a las establecidas. Hablo de una estructura alternativa al de una SRL ó una Cooperativa.

Al respecto tengo un post realizado (algunas ideas no están pulidas del todo).

Buscando el google lo encontras con el nombre de:

Limites actuales de la autosuficiencia y del DIY

Gran Saludo.


----------



## maurihdb3 (Dic 24, 2013)

El Post cambio el nombre, se encuentra en:
taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/17434672/La-empresa-sin-dueno.html


----------



## erkiyo (Feb 13, 2014)

jose_chi dijo:


> hola yo recien estoy acabando como tecnico en electricidad y electronica industrial, jaja es largo el nmbreno? bueno el caso es que a veces me siento un poco frustrado porque  en la escuela arme varios circuitos de control electronico he hice muchos proyectos, conozco muchos componentes, el problema es que a veces me piden que repare una tele o un equipo de sonido y cuando les digo a las personas que no lo se reparar, me dicen ¿pues que no estudiaste electronica? eso la neta me baja el autoestima y ya no digo mas. eso que la carrera es como la mitad de una ingenieria de tal manera que cuando acabe puedo revalidar materias para estudiar ing. electromecanica o electronica pero me siento un poco confundido cuando me pasan situaciones como estas de reparar tvs o esas cosas. digo y si termino siendo un ing. mediocre. orientenme porque me siento perdido
> gracias



Bueno compañero, yo terminé mis estudios en el año 79, y me ocurria lo mismo que a tí.
Existian en mi ciudad unos 12 talleres de reparacion de electronica de consumo, o séa, radio, tv, hifi, etc. y yo *jamástuve interes por aprender "a fondo" sobre estas cuestiones, mas bien tenia encuenta los conceptos generales.A mi me interesaban mas los equipos de iluminacion y sonido profesional (ya que andaba en un grupo de música). Esto me llevó a una gran especializacion en este campo y ser digamos un poco "pionero" en mi ciudad y no habia dicoteca o sala de fiestas que no contara conmigo(Habian 7 en mi ciudad. Posteriormente dirigí mis pasos hacia la electronica naval y militar. Actualmente me dedico a la electronica industrial (automatizacion y control). 
Despues de tantos años de profesión(35), no estoy seguro de poder reparar un televisor y si lo hiciera, me costaria muchas horas de comerme la cabeza.
Porque:
A:  No lo veo (ni lo veia) rentable
B:  Demasiada gente (se dedicaba)a lo mismo
C:  No me gusta para nada (ni me gustaba)
D:  Odio (y odiaba) que los familiares y ¨amiguetes¨ me llenaran la casa de trastos y      chatarras desahuciadas y obsoletas ("antes de tirarlo, se lo llevo a Pepe -yo- a ver si lo arregla").
O séa que no te sientas mal, elige una especialidad que te apasione y estudia y preparate para ser, si no el mejor, al menos un técnico o ingeniero destacado. Si amas lo que haces, no hay quien pueda contigo.
Si bien me tocaron mejores tiempos, tuve el acierto de orientar mis pasos hacia sectores en plena efervescencia, y ahora tambien existen especialidades emergentes.

Por cierto:
Yo sigo viviendo de la electronica, y en la ciudad ya no existen talleres de reparacion ni discotecas, ademas, los clientes hace años que prefieren comprar un televisor nuevo antes que pagar una reparacion que sale poco menos.

Animo compañero y si te apasiona no te desinfles que seguro que lo consigues, pero pegale fuerte a la programación que es cada vez mas imprescindible.*


----------



## tonni v (Jun 7, 2014)

Buenas noches amigos por la electronica y de carreras hermanas,
Soy de Guatemala y me siento 100% orgulloso de ser estudiante de ingenieria ELECTRONICA, como dijo un colega los ingenieros ELECTRONICOS lideramos, Mandamos, Programamos, Diseñamos, Rediseñamos, Reparamos,  Construimos soluciones... Implementamos somos buenos muy buenos no pensamos poco pensamos bastante por que nacimos para hacerlo, y con eso brindar soluciones para que perduren y no fallen!   La preguntas es???? por que??? se limitan a pensar que somos solo de un taller de reparacion...
simple no saben del conocimiento exponencial que poseemos! 

tonni vasquez
¡INETT!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2014)

¿Que es un conocimiento exponencial?


----------



## tonni v (Jun 8, 2014)

ummn...
sabes algo de calculo....
tenes sentido del humor....


----------



## chclau (Jun 8, 2014)

yo!
yo me acuerdo de calculo exponencial!
Por ejemplo, la descarga de un capacitor es exponencial...

... y eso es lo que pasa, varios de por aqui somos medio jovatos por lo que nuestro conocimiento ha ido decreciendo en forma exponencial desde que nos recibimos... pero yo me conformo con que lo hace asintoticamente a cero... asi que algo siempre queda...

De que estabamos hablando?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> yo!
> yo me acuerdo de calculo exponencial!
> Por ejemplo, la descarga de un capacitor es exponencial...
> 
> ... y eso es lo que pasa, varios de por aqui *somos medio jovatos*


Eso corre por tu cuenta. 


> . . .  por lo que _*nuestro conocimiento ha ido decreciendo en forma exponencial*_ desde que nos recibimos... pero yo me conformo con que lo hace asintoticamente a cero... asi que algo siempre queda...


Es mi caso. 


> De que estabamos hablando?


Buena pregunta.
Todavía no se de que *"Conocimiento exponencial"* se está ablando.


----------



## tonni v (Jun 8, 2014)

jeje....
del creciente...
y no del decreciente,
lo resumiria asi jovialmnte: 
simplemente quise decir que nuestro conocimiento va en aumento,! ok


----------



## chclau (Jun 8, 2014)

es un apocope!

de conocimiento que crece en forma exponencial... queda
conocimiento exponencial

de transference resistor sale
transistor

y de 
Pelopincho es un suertudo, 
que sale?


----------



## tonni v (Jun 8, 2014)

sincopa!            #-#


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 8, 2014)

tonni v Resumiendo Ingeniero= Ingenio, podemos crear lo que deseemos, pero también estamos preparados para resolver eventualidades, para poder reparar debemos entender su funcionamiento, para poder crear debemos saber que utilidad tendrá, cada persona sea ingeniero, tecnólogo, técnico, docente o estudiante en electrónica, cada uno de ellos tiene un conocimiento desde el mas básico hasta el mas avanzado, de cada persona depende su propia creatividad, algunos escogen mas reparar, otros mas crear y otros ambas, cada uno de ellos va de la mano con la situación actual.

En cuanto a que no sabemos del conocimiento exponencial que poseemos, que me imagino que te refieres en un modo de decir, con un crecimiento exponencial o también una potencia exponencial de +10 haciendo énfasis a algo superior, creo que seria mas correcto referirse a un conocimiento potencial, todo ser humano tienen un gran conocimiento y cada cual lo explota según sus capacidades, ser ingeniero no significa ser el rey del mundo electrónico, reparar no es sinónimo de bajarse de categoría, es mas bien tener la capacidad de tanto hacer funcionar las cosas, y a la vez tener muy en cuenta que ese fallo puede traernos un conocimiento nuevo, cuando diseñemos o creemos algo que a futuro nos traiga beneficio a todos, tanto para el que crea como para el que repara.


----------



## fralfa (Jun 21, 2014)

Lander dijo:


> Que comentarios más pesimistas...
> 
> yo soy de Chile... estoy en 4º año medio... este año doy la PSU (prueba de selección universitaria), y con los resultados de esta prueba... podré decidir mi futuro...
> 
> ...



Estamos en el 2014 sigues pensando igual?


----------



## theusuario5000 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ing electronica Industrial es lo mismo que la Ing electronica(montar circuitos)?


----------



## Plogar (Jun 21, 2016)

Hoy en día en España Ing. Electrónico es la abreviatura de Ingeniero de electrónica industrial.
Además, que los ingenieros industriales de alguna especialidad tienen las mismas competencias. Las competencias son las acreditaciones que tienes para realizar algún trabajo.
Por lo tanto, todas las ingenierias industriales de alguna especialidad tienen las mismas competencias, por lo que un ing. electronico puede diseñar piezas de mecanica o circuitos eléctricos para naves. Otra cosa será que te contraten para ello sabiendo que no "sabes" a priori.
El grado en Ingeniería industrial no tiene competencias, por lo que después deberás de hacer un master.
En España dicen que Ing. en Electrónica tiene bastantes salidas (según revistas y eso espero yo).





theusuario5000 dijo:


> Ing electronica Industrial es lo mismo que la Ing electronica(montar circuitos)?


No. Puedes trabajar en tu especialidad como: Control de Procesos y Sistemas, Electrónica en general, Electrónica digital, Electrónica de Potencia, Automatización, Mantenimiento, Diseño de circuitos...


----------



## theusuario5000 (Jun 26, 2016)

joer,cada vez me animo mas para pasarme a Ing electronica,lo que me jode es el primer año,que tengo dibujo y quimica,que son mi kriptonita :|


----------



## Nepper (Jun 26, 2016)

theusuario5000 dijo:


> joer,cada vez me animo mas para pasarme a Ing electronica,lo que me jode es el primer año,que tengo dibujo y quimica,que son mi kriptonita :|



cuando tengas servomecanismos y robotica, o electromagnetismo, o arquitectura de computadoras, o comunicaciones digitales, recien en ese momento, decime si dibujo o química son tus "kriptonitas"...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2016)

Llamadme antiguo, pero pienso que un ingeniero que no dibuje no es un ingeniero.


----------

